# rats and Mice in the same room



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I will be getting my first baby rats in the spring. I also have a couple of tanks with pet mice that regular get free playtime. I heard that mice get terrified by the smell of rats. Is that true? Can these cages be in the same room?
They have never encountered rats in their whole life and I am sure these (still unborn) baby rats haven't seen mice before.
Any suggestions? Of course I will never introduce them to each other.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I used to keep rats and mice in the same room, and I didn't notice the mice being particularly frightened of the rats. BUT... I never had mice except for the ones that I kept in the same room as rats, and mine were not super friendly (but mice never are, I believe). I do know that some guinea pigs will freak out of they smell rats. 

Also, NEVER let rats and mice play together- mice are prey, rats can be predatory, and there are lots of stories of the two not getting along, and the mouse being much the worse for the wear afterwards. So if you do keep them in the same room, make sure they're as far apart as possible, and never meet.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I had a mouse prior to getting my rats, and I never noticed it bothering her havin the rats in the same room. I really don't think mice are aware enough, LOL.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

We keep mice and rats in the same room without issue. Obviously, NEVER let them meet.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> I had a mouse prior to getting my rats, and I never noticed it bothering her havin the rats in the same room. I really don't think mice are aware enough, LOL.


I think you're right. At Petco when they get new rats they are timid and hide. They know this is an unknown area and to be cautious. The mice on the other hand just continue doing what they were before, not a care in the world.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Are Mice cool pets? ours seem to jumpy and timid. Idk if I would have one as a pet.

oh yeah, we have Mice and Rats in the same room and they both act the same way the would if seperated.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

> Are Mice cool pets? ours seem to jumpy and timid. Idk if I would have one as a pet.


Some mice do. It really depends on how much you (or the previous owner) puts into them. I have an extremely social mouse. A mouse that came through our rescue, that's got a forever home with a foster of mine, is even more social, if that could be possible (she tolerates being held just a smidge better... my guy gets a bit nervous sometimes when he's out). But then I hear about mice that aren't... They can be taught to be social, just like rats.

They're not exactly on-par with rats I guess, but my guy (and the foster's girl) are mice-who-act-like-rats.

My little man, though, grooms my fingernails (just mine, funny enough), hops into hands to be taken out of his cage, and doesn't mind being handled.


(Note: Males should be kept singly, females in groups. And wheels are a MUST have in the cage.)


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Mousies are very fun little pets. Mine, a group of females are very tame and they walk on my hand from their cage because they know i am taking them to their free play area (mouse proof bathroom) where they run around and climb all over me. Careful not to move if you sit down and tuck your pants in your socks or else they run up your legs!
I found them not as needy for human companionship as rats but they do enjoy it once tame. A lone male needs to spend more time with you of course.
I have three adult mouse brothers who live happily together since birth but that seems to be highly unusual. Females need to live in groups though.


----------

